# crating your baby



## bently's mom (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi, I'm a new to having a small dog, Bentley is such a good boy. I've had him for 2 1/2 weeks now and I've been home with him other then running errans. I may go back to work in Jan full timel, we run a motel here in Maine and it is increadbly slow here causing me to go outside towork. But anyway. I feel so guilty just getting him and now he will have to be in a crate for 8 hours. Is that too much for him? I have a cage that would fit a small bed and have room for some papers for him to go potty. It kinda stinks because I feel like all I've put into him for training will be lost. In April I'll be back here full time with him but for the 3 months he will have to be crated. What do you think.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have an xpen (exercise pen) that i got in Petsmart. It's wire sections that fold up when not being used. It can be configured in just about any shape you need. And it's roomy enough to hold a bed, food and water bowls, a pee pee pad and some toys. That way he'll be safe and have everything he needs....except...his mommy....

Now that all my dogs are trained and older, I only use it with pee pee pads...sort of a pee pee room.


----------



## bently's mom (Dec 16, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 16 2009, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863333


> I have an xpen (exercise pen) that i got in Petsmart. It's wire sections that fold up when not being used. It can be configured in just about any shape you need. And it's roomy enough to hold a bed, food and water bowls, a pee pee pad and some toys. That way he'll be safe and have everything he needs....except...his mommy....
> 
> Now that all my dogs are trained and older, I only use it with pee pee pads...sort of a pee pee room. [/B]


I will look into the pen, I never seen one until coming on this forum, I think Bentley would go on his tray for potty but would be into everything, so, the pen may be a good idea and a bit bigger then my wire crate. I just hate leaving him for 8 hours but will try to arrange my schedule so it's only 2 day for those hours and on other days either my husband or I will be here.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds good. A lot of us work outside the home. You'll be fine :thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

An xpen is an excellent idea to keep him confined yet give him some space. Many people here work full-time and use x pens. Welcome!


----------



## bently's mom (Dec 16, 2009)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 16 2009, 06:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863338


> An xpen is an excellent idea to keep him confined yet give him some space. Many people here work full-time and use x pens. Welcome![/B]


I don't even have the job yet but feel guilty, but your words are easing my fears. :biggrin:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (bently's mom @ Dec 16 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863350


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 16 2009, 06:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863338





> An xpen is an excellent idea to keep him confined yet give him some space. Many people here work full-time and use x pens. Welcome![/B]


I don't even have the job yet but feel guilty, but your words are easing my fears. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

i have Seabreeze petite pens that I park my doggies in. They are fine being penned, they just sleep! Do what you have do - your doggie will adapt. 
http://seabreezepetitepens.com/


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Midis LOVES his kennel! We work 8 hours a day 5 days a week and he runs and jumps into his kennel (not an XPen but a good sized metal kennel) every morning before we go to work and on the weekends when he can tell we are getting ready to go out. He has two baby blankets in there, a water bowl and two Kongs: one is a ball of sorts with his kibble in it, and the other is a cylinder in which we squirt Kong Peanut Butter into each end. He LOVES his kennel and nobody could ever say this baby was neglected or felt unhappy with us leaving him alone. In the evening when i get home he wakes up (having slept all day, I suppose) and stretches and then I let him out and hug him. He never barks to get out of his kennel and gets into it on his own many times during the weekend when we are home (and always when we sit down to eat a meal). I am not trying to say he's the best behaved dog on the planet, but I will say that the Kennel is his shelter and his own space and he loves it. Whether or not we are home or at work. He never begs to get out or balks at going into it. 

Dont' worry about having to work. Your baby will adjust. Most of us do have to work, and we just shower our babies with extra love when we are home. (And speaking personally, Midis sleeping on my lap while I am reading in the evenings and sleeping beside me in our bed at night just makes him better adjusted to me leaving him every day to go to work.)

Well, gotta run as Midis is doing his usual laying-his-head-on-my-hands-which-are-on-the-keyboard trick. Just a subtle hint for me to go sit on the couch with him or go to bed. :wub: 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 16 2009, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863333


> I have an xpen (exercise pen) that i got in Petsmart. It's wire sections that fold up when not being used. It can be configured in just about any shape you need. And it's roomy enough to hold a bed, food and water bowls, a pee pee pad and some toys. That way he'll be safe and have everything he needs....except...his mommy....
> 
> Now that all my dogs are trained and older, I only use it with pee pee pads...sort of a pee pee room. [/B]


:Welcome 3: Glad you joined us! We'd love to see pictures of your new baby! 
I agree with Pat. We also work during the day and my baby LOVES her ex-pen, its very roomy!


----------



## bently's mom (Dec 16, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Dec 16 2009, 08:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863410


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 16 2009, 06:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863333





> I have an xpen (exercise pen) that i got in Petsmart. It's wire sections that fold up when not being used. It can be configured in just about any shape you need. And it's roomy enough to hold a bed, food and water bowls, a pee pee pad and some toys. That way he'll be safe and have everything he needs....except...his mommy....
> 
> Now that all my dogs are trained and older, I only use it with pee pee pads...sort of a pee pee room. [/B]


:Welcome 3: Glad you joined us! We'd love to see pictures of your new baby! 
I agree with Pat. We also work during the day and my baby LOVES her ex-pen, its very roomy! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks all for the info. I will try to figure out how to post pic.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree with the x-pen. Much more humane to leave them in something they can walk around in and have some space rather than a tiny crate all day long.

i was home full time when I got Ollie as a baby but 2 years later (a year ago) was forced to come back to work full time. I felt horribly guilty as well. I actually got him a companion, a rescue, so that at least "I" wouldn't feel as badly leaving him home. He's home 7 hours per day, 4 days per week, which isn't bad at all. I walk him every evening--even in the cold and dark (weather permitting). He's still pretty spoiled  now that it's been a year I don't feel guilty anymore--we all have to do what we have to do to survive.

Best of luck and welcome!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I would also encourage you to get a larger area for your baby to play in. I would never leave my malts in a tiny crate for 8 hours.


----------

